# Recurring themes in your dreams?



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Yeah, I have recurring themes. Of course it can be interpreted as a link to type, but I doubt it is. Like invasion of privacy is SP, end of the world/tidals is 6 under stress. Well I think you can always find it to fit your way. What about if you dream of someone repeatedly? 6 anxiety? 4 passion?


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Alienated Individual said:


> I have dreamed of flying to a different planet for years, ever since I was a very, very small child.
> 
> The past 6 months I have had repeating nightmares where I stab someone until they die in my arms. It gives me a pleasant feeling because I can feel their life leave them.
> 
> ...


Ooh I wish I dreamt of flying to different planets more often. Sounds so good. Maybe I'll watch lots of footage of space and other planets and eat lots of cheese before I go to sleep. Although I won't eat cheese because I'm a vegan and I don't to. There must be another way. 

The killing someone in your arms sounds vaguely sexual...I'm mainly thinking of that song 'I just died in your arms tonight' as someone told me it had a hidden meaning of having an orgasm but I still don't see it in the song really? But I can see it from the way you describe your dream tbh,


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

pippylongstocking said:


> I'm mainly thinking of that song 'I just died in your arms tonight' as someone told me it had a hidden meaning of having an orgasm but I still don't see it in the song really? But I can see it from the way you describe your dream tbh,


OT but this always interests me

I think it's a pretty common _linguistic_ euphemism for orgasm...maybe related to _la petite mort_...or just...you know...the sexual experience has died [I think it mostly applies to men?]

There's this in Much Ado About Nothing



> I will live in thy heart, die in thy lap, and be buried in thy eyes


.












I'm not sure about the song either, my thought is that they are using the word literally and figuratively, to give it the gravity of literal death and a sexy sheen of the figurative death, but not necessarily settling on one specific meaning, evoking both to conjure up an emotional state

There are lines like 

"I've been thrilled to fantasy one too many times" and...so on, so I do think it works on that level

I'd be interested to know if killing someone in dreams has a sexual component...obviously probably depends on the person/situation...definitely the way that one is described sounds quite sexual.

I mean, I think the concepts are related not just linguistically, interesting to see how that manifests in the psyche though


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

Trying to get home, or being lost. Usually at night.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> OT but this always interests me
> 
> I think it's a pretty common _linguistic_ euphemism for orgasm...maybe related to _la petite mort_...or just...you know...the sexual experience has died [I think it mostly applies to men?]


Well, I would say I feel something like that afterwards :frustrating: Maybe that's TMI though.

(I should try to sleep and maybe I'll actually remember a dream this time.)


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

pippylongstocking said:


> Ooh I wish I dreamt of flying to different planets more often. Sounds so good. Maybe I'll watch lots of footage of space and other planets and eat lots of cheese before I go to sleep. Although I won't eat cheese because I'm a vegan and I don't to. There must be another way.


5HTP supplements are far more effective than cheese, but work in ultimately the same way (providing building blocks/precursor of serotonin so that more gets made). So much serotonin. The freakiest dreams you'll ever have without having to get high or take an SSRI which will soon lose that side effect anyway. Just whatever you do don't mix them with an SSRI or similar antidepressant. Very dangerous. Check with your doctor before trying 5HTP, it's not to be taken lightly just because it's available in health food shops (I actually think tbat's a crazy situation). It was safe for me though before I swapped it for my SSRI, and the dream-related side effects were more extreme tham those from the SSRI ever were.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I think I've only flown in dreams about twice ( I have a friend who can lucid dreams and she's always telling me "No, you just have to take off, you can fly; it's great, you have to try it!" but I can't control my dreams like that (

One theme in my dreams I really regret losing was when I was a child, it would often happen that in my dreams I'd be walking...just outside my house, or in the forest, and I'd discover this large mud city, looking something like an anthill...it was _so cool_, you got in on rope ladders, and inside it was like...markets and idk adobe-ish cells, like...well, like a combination of an anthill and a Pueblo village or this kinda thing










...but more stories and taller and more complex and...exciting

Anyways, it was a recurring theme, it was so exciting whenever it showed up, it felt like the place I was supposed to be, I remember seeing my grandfather there, he wasn't dead at that time but not nearby, never saw him, I think he told me about it, how everyone came here, all this backstory, it was great, but I ruined it in my waking hours by thinking about it too much, trying to make up things about it or summon it, so it never came back ((

I think I've only killed someone in a dream once...when I was really little, in the dream my dad told me to kill this one annoying boy in my class, Tyler, and I did it and then I came back and he was like "Oh no I was just joking" and...ugh, it was horrible. 

I've encountered myself, dead, in a lot of dreams though, which is quite creepy. The one that is most vivid is one where I was taking a tour of the grounds of a castle, it was a really pleasant walk and then it came to a plaque that said, "This is where [some person, age 7], Phoenix Virtue, age 8, and [some other person, age 6] were killed as they were playing in the gardens" and then I looked up to the tree through the greenery and found three skeletons hanging from the tree, one of which was mine :/

Then continued to the castle, to the ground floor area, and my cat ran away so there was a cat search party

But I think I've had that theme a few times, a few where I just realized that I was in the same place as I'd been in a former life, not necessarily dying

The skeleton-tree one though seems probably to be about loss of childhood

Don't think I have too many nightmares...there was one that was _absolutely horrifying_, it's not themed though, absolutely the most terrifying dream I ever had, I've actually really avoided all the elements of this dream for a while because it really felt premonitiony

Wrote about it on another thread


* *





Most frightening/realistic dream I ever had:

It was a busy, pleasant evening. I was returning with some friends from watching the premiere episode of the 13th Doctor, and we came to an outdoor fair where various foods were being served from vendors and there were a lot of people walking around, having fun. We pass the stands, deciding what to eat. Do I want an ice cream from the charity organization? A doner from the Turkish man? An elephant ear from the yellow tent? Well, I pass the stands, take in the smells, see the smoke from the foods rising up into the air.

I decide to go into the restaurant. It's a rather nice, ordinary restaurant, with white tablecloths, quiet, maybe some classical music playing. Here the style of the dream becomes something like in a sitcom. The camera switches from one table to another -- where there are different plot lines, and, like, in a sitcom you're kind-of expecting that they're all going to come together at the end. I don't remember what they are were. I think I was pregnant and there was some drama about that. There was an elderly couple whose grandchildren were playing on the piano. A group of young friends. Business associates. Outside in the outdoor seating there's an old bald man who makes some references to being a time traveller.

And then, as the episodes are starting to converge a bit, there's suddenly a tight feeling of panic. Time's run out. The bald man stands up. "I've been trying to warn you all," he says, "About what's going to happen!"

I remember that I was moving over to help the old lady up from the piano, our hands touch and then -

-the style changes. Now it's like a documentary -- an elegiac documentary about a horrible, legendary tragedy. But it is very odd -- it is as if a prophecy has come to pass. Like this is a historic event, only the bare outlines of which are known. This song begins to play over everything, and it is in slow motion.





You see the people running out of the restaurant, desperately trying to escape. You see, at the doner stand, a young Turkish man and two blonde women, his assistants -- and they are that fabled 'three men of sin'. They seem calm -- these are the few seconds before the levy breaks, but you know that very soon they are going to open fire over the crowd, that there will be an altercation and then...they have also been cooking and serving human meat, but no one knew. Three men of sin indeed (although two are women). They appear like a witch's coven...

...and then I woke up. It was so realistic though. When I woke up, that song was literally still ringing in my head. It was so vivid, and really frightening.




And the song, oh my goodness, song ruined

Think I used to have a lot of dreams about spiders, they'd creep around my bed and take me to some little spider place, but then I befriended them and became queen of the spiders or something so...no problem


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

*things associated with my dreams*
thunderstorms
photography
argues
mass shootings / mass murders
airplane crashes (although didn't have one recently)
volcano eruptions
black biting bats
floodings
running (competition)
teaching to other people
drowning / tendency to drown
death / death of friends / narrowly escaping death (also one time dreamed vividly about a near-death-experience, it was real, it looked real, it was scary, one of the scariest dreams ever... )
mystery and vague dreams
both the presidential candidates already appeared in one dream (trump 1 time as swimming teacher and clinton one time in a dream where we watched stoner movies in a hotel room)

*recurring settings*
foreign country (I can remember cuba, france, usa, indonesia & germany - the first two were floodings/tsunami dreams (france was tsunami, cuba was flooding related to weather)
school / class / study room of school / playground
station / railway / trains
thunderstorms
airplane / airport
swimming pools
shopping centers
underground (alley, mining, underground passages)
bouncing castles


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

pippylongstocking said:


> Ooh I wish I dreamt of flying to different planets more often. Sounds so good. Maybe I'll watch lots of footage of space and other planets and eat lots of cheese before I go to sleep. Although I won't eat cheese because I'm a vegan and I don't to. There must be another way.
> 
> The killing someone in your arms sounds vaguely sexual...I'm mainly thinking of that song 'I just died in your arms tonight' as someone told me it had a hidden meaning of having an orgasm but I still don't see it in the song really? But I can see it from the way you describe your dream tbh,


I love flying, and I wish I could fly in real life. It depresses me when I wake up and realize I can't fly. 

How is cheese related? I wonder because it sounds like a thing people do somewhere on Earth that I have not heard of.

The killing is not sexual. Not a sexual feeling in the dream/nightmare at all. It is more evil.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

My dreams are really weird and nonsensical, but my best dreams are when I travel to outer space or other universes.

Recently, I had this super vivid dream that I was going through a black hole and came out of a white hole into another universe, but I went back to my universe because I forgot my snack lol.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I have recurring dreams about places I've never been to or seen with my physical body. It's very strange. I just look around mostly... explore. I also have a lot of dreams about observing others... twisted individuals in particular. I've been having these dreams since I was a kid. I follow/stalk these people... they're usually predators of some sort. I follow them knowing what they're about to do, and when the timing is right, I follow through with my plan, knowing it will be most effective. I also have a lot of dreams about being chased. I don't feel fear when I'm being chased which is what's weird. I just spend my time focusing on using the environment around me to get ahead of whatever's chasing me. On the rare occasion something does catch up and try to kill me or someone I love, I usually end up killing it.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i love dreams, and i speak about them too frequently on this subforum to go into great detail for the 1,000th time, so just a re-cap for your sake (though, i don't know if it'll tie into the enneagram): 


*suicide leading to a feeling of rebirth

*running from or fighting zombies

*running from, uniting with, or being protected by animals/monsters

*being on a road that winds out of my own control

*flying or swinging too high until it scares me awake

*mentors who tell me things i cannot remember upon waking

*finding a person that emits a feeling beautiful beyond all accounting; someone that exists only for me, who i meet and all the world is great even if it is not, because i have found my purpose: it was to find this person, so i can run through twilit-bliss with them and to forget troubles that are truly not "troubles"

these have been recurring dreams all my life.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

For the past several years, I have very frequently had dreams about my age. Like where I realize how old I am. But first, I realize how "young" I am, like I'll think "oh, I'm only 19, I have so much time left! Not even 20 yet!" then it's like... wait... wait no... I'm actually in my LATE TWENTIES AHHHH!!!!! and the world comes crashing down.

I have this kind of dream at least weekly.


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

My dreams often feature some sort of dangerous situation. In one, I was being followed everywhere by a spaceship, until finally the aliens landed, left their ship, and rushed towards me. I tried to fight back, but they ended up capturing me, and they dipped my feet in acid as a punishment for stabbing/murdering a few of them. I found it amusing.

I've had many about someone trying to attack me or people around me, and things like that. For example, three witches at the back door, who somehow managed to kidnap my mom...or a truck plowing through the fence and into the yard. Plus, a few dreams about the apocalypse...in one, we were on vacation when a zombie virus broke out, and we were trying to get through the airport to escape via plane...in another, there were huge red mountains emerging everywhere outside, basically destroying the landscape and towns/cities, but my mom was still packing her things, and I was afraid we wouldn't evacuate in time... 

I think these are related to anxiety in general, but I guess that last bit sounds potentially Sp... 

I don't remember having many sexual dreams, but the ones I do remember tend to be weird. Like one involving a computer/robot (lol), or a ghost who was haunting a public restroom. Not as gross as it sounds, because he wasn't really in the restroom itself, and he took me somewhere else...lol. I also remember one with a strange man, who I don't think was based on any preexisting person or character, but he was kind of...intimidating, and seductive...? I don't know exactly why, but that was the feeling of the dream. 

Also, occasional, recurring dreams where I somehow forgot about my pets for years, and find them starving under my bed, ect.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

This morning I woke up with a sore jaw bone. Turned out that I really did punch myself like I did in my dream, where I got so annoyed while negotiating something with my parents, that I started to take it out on myself. This isn't the most violent dream I've had, but it's the first time I overcame REM paralysis to that extent.

The dreams that stay with me until the morning are those where I get really frustrated with my situation. Usually me failing something I did right in real life (often having to repeat a grade at school), someone in authority like my parents or a fictional president setting outstandingly BS rules, or having to go through the bureaucratic version of the labors of Hercules. Then I dream through the ordeal, doing weird errands in permutations of scenes in my past schools, or really spectacular feats of architecture that I don't get to savor because I'm begrudging the task at hand. Most of the time though, I end up losing my temper, arguing with people (usually immaturely), making the situation worse than it was. I rarely finish the task within the time I sleep.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't know about recurring dreams but I've been going through a rough patch lately and last night I had a dream a girl was trying to stab me, and her arms fell off. This guy who was supervising us looked at me as though I was the devil and said she made it happen because she felt so guilty about trying to hurt me. But I suspected I had made it happen, so I tested it by taking the fluid of an infertile woman in my hands and using my mind to turn it into an embryo. 

The thing is I didn't have to strain my mind to make these things happen the way telekinetic people do in films and stuff, it just happened without me thinking at all really... It kind of made me think of type 9 in retrospect, using inertia as a defense rather than fighting back I guess.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I've been having a lot of dreams about things coming out of holes in the walls recently. First it was mice and rats, where they were just popping up everywhere and I couldn't stop them, then pixies creeping out of my sister's room wall (there were others but I can't remember them).
Reminds me of this:

* *


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Sitting on a plane that never takes off, or needs to do an emergency landing. I haven't dreamt a vivid dream that I can remember in a while.


----------

